# Refresh einer Website



## thomson1308 (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo mache einen Refresh einer Website wie folgt:

```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5 URL=http://localhost/vergleich/default.aspx?">
```
Nun will ich jedoch beim refresh ein Bild übergeben das unter C:\temp hinterlegt ist....

Geht das irgendwie?


----------



## sheel (10. Januar 2014)

Hi

nein.
Wäre ziemlich blöd, weil dann könnte jede Webseite beliebige Dateien von deiner Fetplatte holen.


----------



## thomson1308 (10. Januar 2014)

Okay...sorry vielleicht hab ich es auch falsch erklärt...
Auf der Site wird ein Bild angezigt...ich will einfach nur das nach diesem Refresh das Bild weg, oder durch ein anderes ersetzt wird. Geht das auch nicht?


----------



## jeipack (10. Januar 2014)

- Du könntest einfach auf eine andere Seite umleiten, auf der dann das andere Bild eingebunden ist

- Du könntest ein SessionCookie setzen und bei einem Refresh checken ob dieses schon gesetzt wurde und wenn ja ein anderes Bild anzeigen


----------



## thomson1308 (10. Januar 2014)

Okay, das mit dem SessionCookie hört sich gut an....kannst du mir ein Bsp. geben?


----------



## jeipack (10. Januar 2014)

Get und Set Cookie with JS:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4825683/how-do-i-create-and-read-a-value-from-cookie

Alternative wäre noch SessionStorange, das würde dann in etwa so aussehen (Ich hoffe du verstehst Javascript in den Grundlagen):


```
if(sessionStorage['bildSchonGezeigt']) {
$(".myimg").attr("src", "meinZweitesBild.jpg");
} else {
$(".myimg").attr("src", "meinErstesBild.jpg");
sessionStorage['bildSchonGezeigt'] = true;
}
```


----------



## thomson1308 (10. Januar 2014)

Danke, werd ich mal probieren.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Januar 2014)

Hi,
du kannst auch einfach in deiner index.php eine Zufallsgenerierte Ausgabe eines Bildes erzeugen:

```
<?php 
 	$x = rand(1,2); 
  	echo '<img src="images/bild_'.$x.'.jpg" />'; 
?>
```

Viele Grüße


----------

